# Game 2: Cavs @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>









Miami Heat
(1-0)

vs.









Cleveland Cavs
(0-1)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Damon Jones 
Malik Allen
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright

</center>


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I didnt know Luscious was starting for these foos.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah weird i though they were going to start both of their PG in Snow and Mcinnis.

Shaq and Wade versus Big Z and LBJ


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nope, they start Harris


----------



## zebraman2 (Mar 17, 2004)

Heat win 105-90


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

The Cavs are dead-tired from that 2OT game, and The Big 3 of Miami rested in the final minutes of the Nets game. We'll win for sure.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq needs to play tonight, and a good amount of minutes. Z just was awesome in his first game, and shaq needs to stop him. Something like 34 and 18, and we saw what he did to us last year

Also im not to happy with Rasual guarding LBJ. Maybe jones switches to him and Rasual takes Harris? I dunno, but either way that is a tough tough matchup. 

The Cavs look really good on paper this year, and played well in game one. It is certianly not a easy win, but we are at home and I think we will pull it through

87
84

Heat

I think Wade will play great again


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

106-93 heat easily


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

cavs are very good...

theres 2 big match ups
Shaq vs. Z
Haslem vs. Gooden

I think whoever wins those matchups, will win the game


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Drew Gooden played fewer minutes than Robert Traylor last night. He sucks and he will be yanked from the starting lineup before long.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Cavs starters played in 2 OT's while our starters should be fresh!!!

I expect Shaq to explode at his AAA debut!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah I think this game ends up getting decided at the power forward position. Whoever brings it between Haslem and Gooden will give their team a huge advantage. Not neccesarily points. But boards.

Also I expect Shaq to get Z in foul trouble early on. But this works somewhat to the Cavs advatantage because it will force them to run the offense through Lebron. And that's a matchup that definitely favors them.

It should also be fun to watch Wade vs. Snow. And I wouldn't be suprised to see Wade and Lebron guard each other at some point either.

I think it should be a close hard fought game. But regretabbly I think Shaq and the Heat 3 point shoooting might be too much for the Cavs to overcome this early in the season. You hate to start out 0-2. They really should have won last nights game against a beleaguered Pacers team.


----------



## AllStarWade (Sep 14, 2004)

im skipping class tonite for me to satisfy my basketball craving... ahh its a drug that has me addicted .... BUT I LOVE IT
go heat this really should be a close game you know lebron and wade are gonna go off
i hope shaq daddy is feeling better
i wanna see rasual shoot as well as he did last night
and i wanna see haslem average 13 pts


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Agreeing with gian on this on, the Cavs are probably exhausted from that heartbreakers 2OT game with Indiana last night, I'm guessing they won't perform 100%. I can see us taking this on, but probably not with a 20+ point lead at the end like the game with NJ.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I wonder how Z will play against Shaq in this game. Ilguasksus had a great game against Boston.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Remember when Z shot like 20/20 last year against us?


That aint happenin tonight


:grinning: :grinning: :yes:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Drew Gooden played fewer minutes than Robert Traylor last night. He sucks and he will be yanked from the starting lineup before long.


Wow. I could understand if some one that's in shape played more minutes, but Tractor Traylor. Gooden=:no:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gooden had a great preseason, he has 1 bad game..and we're talking bad about him.....I'd watch out doing that


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

That is the greatest intro I have ever seen.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nice start..shaq with the nice move


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

BS! I'm not even getting the game! :no:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

AND 1 !!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Shaq already dominating the game.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Shaqs intro didnt sound that loud..maybe it was just the TNT audio.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ok...dont do that again shaq


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh my God :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

**** I didn't see it!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

:lol: freaking Shaq:laugh: 

Looked like he did it on purpose


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow DWade is unstoppable driving to the basket.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

OMG There's one on the other channel yipee!


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow they cannot stop us at all.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I never though of Gooden as bad player actually it was just playing behind Howard that hurt him.

He killed us last year when we played Orlando.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Good gauge meter to see how the Heat play without Shaq on the floor right now.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh baby! UUUUUUUUUUUdonis!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

MMMM... PUTBACK DUNK!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade needs to finish hard!!!

Stop going up soft!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> MMMM... PUTBACK DUNK!


gian, youre a Heat fan? I never knew that.

Ill be posting in here occasionally just to see how Shaqs doing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> gian, youre a Heat fan? I never knew that.
> ...


wow...a cool laker fan....i never though i'd see the day...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah i agree i'll like to see Wade attack more harder than usual.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was an awesome play by haslem


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> wow...a cool laker fan....i never though i'd see the day...


Jack Nicholson is aight.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> gian, youre a Heat fan? I never knew that.
> ...


Yeah I am.. best team in the world baby 

Haha, Mike Cortez' cousin is always welcome here LOL. Personally, I think he can make it in the NBA. The Heat should take a look at him


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> wow...a cool laker fan....i never though i'd see the day...


heh..Im more of a Shaq fan than a Heat fan..lol


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

block by wade:yes:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

That's what I love about Wade. When you're a PG, and you block a 6'10 guy, you don't just continue on with the game man. Haha, Wade is all business out there. 

Damn, Sual is DAMN GOOD


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lebron and McInnis really attacking the paint when Shaq isnt in.

Oh it was a block by Wade? I thought they called a foul..


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

The play before that, where Wade blocked Gooden's jumper from the front.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Whatever happen to Keon Clark?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Whatever happen to Keon Clark?


I have no idea


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wade really has improved his jumper in the offseason.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Whatever happen to Keon Clark?


Cavs tried to reach him, but he was nowhere to be found. The Cavs signed Scott Williams instead


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> Cavs tried to reach him, but he was nowhere to be found. The Cavs signed Scott Williams instead



:laugh: :laugh: 
Ricky Williams anyone?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

MONEY


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

OMG Wade jus owned Pavlovic


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Wade really has improved his jumper in the offseason.


Yup!!!

His mid range jam is outta hand!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

heheh Bron with 8 and and Wade also.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dayum, Wade with 8 pts, 2 rebs, 1 ast, and 2 BLOCKS. DAMN GOOD MAN THAT'S MY FAVORITE PLAYA!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

really Keon Clark turned into Ricky Williams.

I was interested that Miami signed Keon Clark who can block shots.

Only Blocker we have is Shaq.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Keon Clark is busy doing crack and getting killed in San Andreas. :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn malik, catch the ball


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Classic Shaq baby, classic Shaq


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WoW

Throw it down Shaq!!!!


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

THROW IT DOWN BIG MAN...THROW IT DOWNNN!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

3 heat under the basket, and damon jones doesnt box his man out. awful


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Varejao is good...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I never though of Gooden as bad player actually it was just playing behind Howard that hurt him.
> 
> He killed us last year when we played Orlando.


He's not that bad at all. He is bad if you force him to play at SF, which Orlando did because of Howard even after he proved in Memphis he stunk at SF. He is PF period.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

eric snow should never get that rebound when u got damon malik and butler right under the rim. pathetic


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade is coming back in.....thank god


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice shot by Person... We need more of that from our players.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

haslem needs to replace malik


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

NICE SHOT BY DWYANE WADE!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Wade is a stud, we know that..

The beauty of Shaq is that when he is on the court, he either scores for us or makes it possible for us to score more easily


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what a move and finish by wade!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lebron is making some crazy shots


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wade should be an all-star this year... 

I wonder how the Rookie-Sophomore game will look like? Will LBJ, Melo and Wade still play if they're all-stars? If they will... Oh god, poor batch of 2004


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

get wesley out.. what kind of defense is this?!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

doleac running to the hoop may be the funniest sight ive ever seen...he looks so ackward :laugh:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmm... Doleac can't finish if his life depended on it :laugh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Wade should be an all-star this year...
> 
> I wonder how the Rookie-Sophomore game will look like? Will LBJ, Melo and Wade still play if they're all-stars? If they will... Oh god, poor batch of 2004


wade will be #3 in voting in the east behing vince and shaq. grant hill will be #4.. watch


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn ft's


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> damn ft's


the fouls will add up to the cavs post players


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice putback by Malik Allen.. we have to build a lead by the end of the quarter.. at least 6 or more..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

our defense has been terrible....svg better fix them up at the half


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

**** Dwyane missed the alley oop!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hmmm......nice alloy oop try, but this is a close game...should of just got the easy 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

52-49 halftime


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> hmmm......nice alloy oop try, but this is a close game...should of just got the easy 2


I agree.. Oh well, 2nd half then, let's go Heat!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> hmmm......nice alloy oop try, but this is a close game...should of just got the easy 2


wade can't catch it like desmond mason on the alley oops. he's used to throwing it to him. stan better yell at everyone to start executing on defense. we scored 52 thats great but we cant give up 50...im sure we will make a run in the 3rd and hold them off


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I miss Carons perimeter D!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we played pretty damn good perimeter D....we're damn hard to score on when Shaq's on the floor to clog the lane, and our guards playing good perimeter D


2nd half keys:

stay out of foul trouble
get some help for Wade, Shaq and Rasual
EJ and Rasual contain (not stop) LeBron


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

no kiddin , he is a beast.. whats the chances of us gettting artest?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

for who? Eddie? i'd say it's about the same chance as the Phins winning the super bowl...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm just curious...

did they steal the "Welcome to Wade County" from us? or did we steal it from them?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what a way to start the third..raz 3, a shaq block, a wade drive...:yes:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn Wade just did everything out there... 

I'm checking out Yahoo stats and..

11:02 CLE - Full timeout (Timeout #4) 
11:07 MIA - D. Wade makes shot 
11:19 MIA - D. Wade defensive rebound 
11:22 CLE - Z. Ilgauskas misses a 12-foot jumper along the left baseline 
11:42 MIA - R. Butler makes a 24-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: D. Wade


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another shaq block


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that didnt look good...shaq on the floor:|


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Two missed alley-oops! *cries*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jesus...quit going for the crowd pleaser and score...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> that didnt look good...shaq on the floor:|


Yeah. I get scared everytime Shaq trips or falls.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

great...more malik allen :|


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a pass by Lebron... wow


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damon is very off today on his jumper


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Thank god Wade was fouled, I woulda lost it


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

antoher missed alley oop, not the greatest pass though


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

That was sum great D!!!


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice play by Wade


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Never will I doubt Wade again. :yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

doleac cant finish


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Do they call Anderson Varejao by his first name like they do with Nene?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

only up 5 but our defense has picked up this half.. love the energy from everyone. wade has to practice catching Damons lobs. he should have dunked both of them


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

finally damon! btw lebron is rediculous.. eddie doing his best on him


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Tractor Traylor looking good. But, these 5 guys together are playing horrible for Cleveland, like the Czar just said.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Gooden always does great against us......he looks like an all star almost every time I see him play......


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wde above 20 on 50% shooting. He is so very efficient.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade has 24pts 5ast 4reb in the 3rd!!!

All-Star!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Gooden always does great against us......he looks like an all star almost every time I see him play......


He saves his best games for us...

Hes a black hole that cant defend against every other team in the league!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

time to give shaq a 4 minute rest than bring him in for the last 3 or 4 minutes


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

let's build a lead with Shaq in there....put this game away


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I have faith Van Gundy will do the right thing.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he took him out like i thought he would.....shaq will come in a little later, jut now is the perfect time to get him a little rest


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that crossover just just like the one against Utah last year...absolutely NASTY


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wades crossover is f'n nasty!!!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Man, Wade rocks.

I wanted the Wizards to get this guy, but the Heat were smart to take him.

Damn.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

keep pulling away fellas!

put shaq in at the 5 minute mark


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Haha, Wade just broke some ankles there... Nice putback by Udonis


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

thats the first time in years eddie played all of the 3rd qtr and 4 minutes into the 4th qtr... had to keep him in until lebron came out cause he was doing a great job on him. must give props to Damon Jones for playing great defense this half. doleac and shaq have butterfingers tonite.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh my God, hahaha! Dwyane has a killer handle!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh my Eric Snow...you got your ankles broken


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

can someone PLEASE get us a clip of that crossover???????


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

haslem is sure complaining to the refs a lot tonight


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> haslem is sure complaining to the refs a lot tonight


he's had some tough calls against him....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is taking the game over!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> he's had some tough calls against him....


definately some questionable calls....i just hate when players do that, even heat players. It just annoys me


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Is Luke Jackson injured or he just doesnt play?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> Is Luke Jackson injured or he just doesnt play?


he played terrible in the preseason, and Pavlovic took his minutes


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

How is Wade not Michael Jordan? :grinning:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> How is Wade not Michael Jordan? :grinning:


oh no........we're gonna hear it now


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

just for everybody out there, the smiley at the end means something


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> How is Wade not Michael Jordan? :grinning:





> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> oh no........we're gonna hear it now



:upset: :upset: [email protected]@[email protected]#@[email protected]#[email protected][email protected]##@!#@:upset: :upset:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

gotta applaud UD and Rasual tonight...they got it done


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

We're about the see the wang btw


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Haslem fouls out with 15pts and 8reb!!!

Nice game!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no respect for Udon


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

A drastic change from last years first couple games, eh Heat fans?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Good game for the Heat. It was nice seeing Wade and Bron chat it up after the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

heat player of the game for game two

Dwyane Wade

28 points
6 rebounds
5 assists
10-20 shooting
8-10 from the line
3 blocks
3 steals
only 2 to's


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> A drastic change from last years first couple games, eh Heat fans?


we're about 3-4 weeks ahead of schedule in the win column


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat looked good tonight. Wade was shaking Snow all over the court. It was hilarious at times.

The most impressive thing was the rotation of the heat defense. The Cavs couldn't even get open looks in the second half, just because of how quick the heat were to recover on defense. Typical Van Gundy.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> A drastic change from last years first couple games, eh Heat fans?


And Shaq is only 70%!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

great game.. cavs are a good team and the game was never really in question. who's next???!??!!??!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sun-Sentinel 

Herald


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

The Heat have a solid rotation of guys. They will challenge in the playoffs if everyone is healthy. 

Tonight I saw a Cleveland team that played hard, but couldn't hit a jump shot if their lives depended on it. Miami plays great helping defense, and they were able to contain Z. The Cavs have no outside game right now. McGinnis, Luscious Harris, Ira Newble, Drew Gooden. These guys have no business shooting from long range. The only reason they stayed close as long as they did is because Shaq was not 100%.. and shaq still managed to dominate at times. Nobody was going to stop Wade obviously. If Eddie jones stays consistent, and one of the big men give Shaq some help down low, Miami will challenge Indiana and Detroit in the east.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

More photos from the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!


Shaq: Grow up, than you can play with me.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> can someone PLEASE get us a clip of that crossover???????


Enjoy.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

this is the single most beautiful crossover i have seen in my life. as good as iverson crossing MJ, and vince crossing kobe in the allstars then going for the 360.


----------

